# Das Holzrudel...wir sind unaufhaltbar



## jojobubble (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Spieler auf Antonidas,
wie ihr wahrscheinlich schon bemerkt habt ist unsere Gilde im Moment auf der Suche nach neuen Membern egal welcher Klasse!!!!!!

Im Moment rennen wir auf bt zu und bald steht die neue Ini auf dem Pla...

Also meldet euch bitte bei Aktiven Membern der Holzrudels!


----------



## Maradil (15. Mai 2008)

ohje, was soll man da noch sagen..... denken is bei manchen hier im Forum wohl n Fremdwort

vor allem "Das Holzrudel" mit so nem Gildennamen würd ich im Leben nich rumrenne, da könntet ihr alle Inis clearen


----------



## Thranduilo (15. Mai 2008)

ach warum
is doch n toller name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber eins noch
realmforum ftw^^


----------

